# Affordable wide beam lights



## sandro87 (Oct 20, 2019)

Hello,
can anyone suggest (if exists) a cheap light up to about 1000 lumens maximum that doesn't blind incoming cars, has an integrated battery and has a wide beam on the sides. I'm sick of those Chinese flashlights that just have lamps without any lens and result in a spot light.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

sandro87 said:


> Hello,
> can anyone suggest (if exists) a cheap light up to about 1000 lumens maximum that doesn't blind incoming cars, has an integrated battery and has a wide beam on the sides. I'm sick of those Chinese flashlights that just have lamps without any lens and result in a spot light.


I guess it depends on what your idea of cheap is. My suggestion would be either a Ravemen CR700 ($60 on Amazon) or CR900 ($75 on Amazon). I don't consider these cheap but rather very good quality at a reasonable price. Both have wide cut-off beams as your requested.
Mole

https://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/cat-review%3B-updated-2017-raveman-cr-900-google-page-ranking-1200-a-1056844.html

https://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/user-review%3B-raveman-cr-700-cat-review-2019-a-1099246.html


----------



## sandro87 (Oct 20, 2019)

Thanks I'll check them out. I was thinking under $50, not sure if those Chinese manufacturers eventually happened to make some wide beams headlights specifically designed for cycling and not just putting batteries + LEDs in a box.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

sandro87 said:


> Thanks I'll check them out. I was thinking under $50, not sure if those Chinese manufacturers eventually happened to make some wide beams headlights specifically designed for cycling and not just putting batteries + LEDs in a box.


Another Ravemen product that I actually own and like very much is their LR800. Still has a nice wide beam that is shaped but lacks the cut-off feature of the CR series lights (still better than a round spot for top spill of light). I don't know of a source for this light in the US but will add a link to Merlincycles in the UK. Shipping may be a problem ($50 minimum free shipping) if that's all your ordering but probably takes less time than ordering from Amazon. 
Mole

https://www.merlincycles.com/ravemen-lr800p-usb-rechargeable-front-light-155959.html

I found a couple of beam shape shots that should give you and idea of what to expect from the CR and LR. Flat topped beam is actually from a Ravemen PR900 that uses the same cut-off optics as the CR lights and representative of its beam. both lights are set to 400-450 lumens.

PR900 cut-off beam/400 lumen.................................................................LR800/450 lumen


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

sandro87 said:


> Hello,
> can anyone suggest (if exists) a cheap light up to about 1000 lumens maximum that doesn't blind incoming cars, has an integrated battery and has a wide beam on the sides. I'm sick of those Chinese flashlights that just have lamps without any lens and result in a spot light.


"Cheap" is basically a relative term. If you want something along the lines that you mention you're gonna have to pony up a little more than $50 USD.

The Raveman CR-900 was being sold on Amazon just recently for just under $75. That is a great price BTW since I've never seen them sold for less. The CR-900 has a beam pattern wide enough to light up a two lane road. It offers a wired remote control which means you don't have to take your hands off the bars to change modes and also has a digital display that shows you the approx. run-time you have on any of the modes you are currently running. I've been using the CR-900 for at least two years now and have been really happy with it. The only negative I ran into was apparently I wore out the micro-USB port on the first one I had. I just bought another this year only this time I bought a short micro-USB extension wire that I could just leave in the lamp full time and then when I need to charge the lamp just charge via the extension. If the extension wears out just buy a new one for a couple bucks.

If you do buy one and like to ride MUP's ( Paved pathways used by cyclists and pedestrians ) be nice and and use the lower output modes if you see on-coming traffic. On the higher modes the CR-900 is still bright enough to be blinding to people close to you even though the lamp incorporates a cut-off type optic lens.



> FYI; I have been a reviewer of Raveman lights for several years. Some I were given for free for review purposes by Raveman International but I liked the lamps so much I have bought at least three more with my own money. CAt


----------



## sandro87 (Oct 20, 2019)

Thanks all, do you think the 800-900 lumens coming out these are enough for dark trails in the woods?

Ever heard of this https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00F4CJ3CA/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_1?smid=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&psc=1

?

Also I found the PR800 for €50, what do you think?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

sandro87 said:


> Thanks all, do you think the 800-900 lumens coming out these are enough for dark trails in the woods?
> 
> Ever heard of this https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00F4CJ3CA/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_1?smid=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&psc=1
> 
> ...


For dark trails in the woods the PR series would be the way to go. I would however recommend using at least the PR-1200 just because it's going to be brighter and has more features. With the PR-1200 you have two Cree XM-L2 emitters. One side has the cut-off optic and the other is designed for additional throw ( spot optic )...which is very useful when MTB'n. With the 1200 you can choose to use only the cut-off emitter on high (~600 lumen ) or use the lamp in MTB mode and use both at the same time ( 1200 lumen ). That said I don't see why the PR-900 wouldn't work for MTB'n. The 900 doesn't have the digital display though.

Now with all this said almost anyone that rides MTB would recommend having a lamp on the helmet as well. A decent inexpensive lamp for the helmet would either be one of the Cygolites or a Cygolite clone ( also on Amazon ) called the Ceco 1000. To use it on the helmet you will likely need an old style MagicShine helmet mount and then hope that the vent pattern on your helmet will allow the helmet mount to work. The Ceco 1000 is about $37 USD.

BTW, the lamp you linked to; while it might have a cut-off beam pattern it will likely have a much narrower beam pattern ( I own a similar light ) Not to mention the cheaper lights sometimes have lousier beam tints. Believe me, you want WIDE...you need WIDE. Wide comes in real handle when making sharp turns. All the Raveman lamps have a nice white beam tint.

Another good option for a self-contained two emitter lamp is sold by Fenix so you might check out their websites and see if they might serve you better. However the Fenix two emitter lamps will cost a bit more.

Raveman now offers a newer PR-1600 version that utilizes a two button _wireless_ remote ( like the newer Fenix ). This allows you change between road or MTB mode AND change modes with the other button. Nope, I don't own one of those but if I could afford to buy one I would love to review it. Raveman not currently offering me any more lights for free...:sad:


----------



## sandro87 (Oct 20, 2019)

Cat-man-do said:


> For dark trails in the woods the PR series would be the way to go. I would however recommend using at least the PR-1200 just because it's going to be brighter and has more features. With the PR-1200 you have two Cree XM-L2 emitters. One side has the cut-off optic and the other is designed for additional throw ( spot optic )...which is very useful when MTB'n. With the 1200 you can choose to use only the cut-off emitter on high (~600 lumen ) or use the lamp in MTB mode and use both at the same time ( 1200 lumen ). That said I don't see why the PR-900 wouldn't work for MTB'n. The 900 doesn't have the digital display though.
> 
> Now with all this said almost anyone that rides MTB would recommend having a lamp on the helmet as well. A decent inexpensive lamp for the helmet would either be one of the Cygolites or a Cygolite clone ( also on Amazon ) called the Ceco 1000. To use it on the helmet you will likely need an old style MagicShine helmet mount and then hope that the vent pattern on your helmet will allow the helmet mount to work. The Ceco 1000 is about $37 USD.
> 
> ...


Thanks,
yeah those lights are expensive and I'm not sure what to get. I wasn't expecting to spend all that money on lights but then again we're talking about security on which you shouldn't cheap out. I don't know if the PR800 could ne enough in wide dark trails in the woods (very well maintained).


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

sandro87 said:


> Thanks,
> yeah those lights are expensive and I'm not sure what to get. I wasn't expecting to spend all that money on lights but then again we're talking about security on which you shouldn't cheap out. I don't know if the PR800 could ne enough in wide dark trails in the woods (very well maintained).


I've ridden my PR900 off road (desert not woods) and it worked fine. I had a helmet light on also and of course it was better that way but running the PR solo was no problem at all (and I'm old and have bad eyes). If you decide you need more power here's a link to the best deal I've seen on the PR1600. Processing and shipping are pretty slow though!
Mole

https://www.banggood.com/RAVEMEN-PR1600-1600LM-LED-Headlights-Waterproof-Bike-Front-Light-6-Modes-USB-Charging-Night-Riding-Warning-Light-p-1539093.html?currency=USD&utm_source=bing_pa&utm_medium=cpc_bgs&utm_content=zouzou&utm_campaign=pa-us-toys-rcparts-pc&cur_warehouse=CN


----------



## sandro87 (Oct 20, 2019)

In the end I went for the PR800 + Lumintop aa 2.0 on the helmet. I hope the pr800 is enough for trails, the pr1200 was way too expensive.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

sandro87 said:


> In the end I went for the PR800 + Lumintop aa 2.0 on the helmet. I hope the pr800 is enough for trails, the pr1200 was way too expensive.


With the PR800 on the bars you should be fine. Not so with the Lumintop ( AA version ) 2.0 for the helmet. To get the maximum output ( 600 lumen ) from the Lumitop you will need to run the 14500 type AA cell. This is a Li-ion rechargeable cell the size of an AA cell. It is rated at 4.2 volts @ peak ( 3.7 volts nominal ) with a capacity of 750mAh. A normal AA cell can only provide 1.5 volts. Rechargeable NiMh AA's are even less at 1.2 volts.

I have a small AA type EDC type torch similar to the Lumitop. I run mine with the 14500 type cells and I carry it with me every day when I go to work. While it is bright it heats up fast if used on high for more than a minute or two. I've considered trying to use it on a helmet but common sense tells me that the battery would only last 20 minutes on high at best and likely over-heat the LED if I did so.

If you use standard AA alkaline cells ( 1.5 volts ) you are only going to get maybe 200 to 300 lumen on high tops and that 2-300 lumen is going to drop like a rock if you run high for any amount of time over 5 minutes. You would of been better served buying a cheap Chinese Convoy S2 or S3 that uses rechargeable Li-ion 18650 cells which would of cost almost as much as the Lumitop 2.0. An S2 or S3 ( used on a mode of 5-600 lumen with a good Panasonic 3400mAh 18650 cell would run more than an hour on one cell. Buy a couple good quality cells and you'd be good to go. Of course you would need a charger for the 18650's but a cheap dual bay charger is not too expensive. It's okay to go cheap but not too cheap or else you end up wasting money if you want a decent amount of light for MTB'n.

Now if you had bought the Ceco 1000 like I mentioned before you would of had a decent USB rechargeable helmet lamp that would of run for more than 2hrs. on the lower modes and would of worked well in combo with the PR-900. The only downside being that the Ceco is a sealed self-contained lamp so no way to switch out the battery while on a ride.

Anyway, the Lumitop might end up working for you but likely you will need to run it on a mode that might supply about 350 to 400 lumen. You will of course need at least three or four 14500 cells and a charger to recharge the cells. The 14500 cells I use are sold by Olight and only have a capacity of 750mAh ( Compare that to the Pansonic 18650's I mentioned before and you can see they have more the 4X the capacity of the 14500's.


----------



## sandro87 (Oct 20, 2019)

I did buy 4 x 14500 cells. The run time seems similar to the Convoy S3 at the same lumens.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

sandro87 said:


> I did buy 4 x 14500 cells. The run time seems similar to the Convoy S3 at the same lumens.


Okay, I hope all goes well. Like I said before the only worry I might have had would of been how the torch handles the heat ( being as small as any AA type torch body is ). In the long run though I think after a couple rides you will wish for a torch that uses the larger batteries. I've done rides that have lasted about two hours using 18650 cells and since I only use the helmet torch when needed ( when using a torch on the helmet ) I've been able to do the entire ride without changing cells ( although I always carry a spare ).

Anyway, if you ever have an inkling for buying a brighter helmet torch you might want to check out the Fireflies E01. I have a thread here that shows some photos of the beam pattern and the output is awesome. I set mine for the 500 lumen setting and get all the light I need. It has excellent throw and a medium wide beam pattern which works great when MTB'n. Haven't had a chance to test it for run time using 18650's but I have yet to buy any 21700 cells which it is designed to use. I'm sure the larger cells will give excellent run times if not used too much on the higher output modes. The E01 is capable of 2300 lumen on boost although I'd not use the boost for MTB'n. I'm fine just using the 500 lumen and occasionally go to 1000 lumen mode for a faster section of trail.


----------



## sandro87 (Oct 20, 2019)

How long does it last at those settings?
If whatever reason I'm not satisfied with the Lumintop I can always return it and buy something you suggested.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

sandro87 said:


> How long does it last at those settings?
> If whatever reason I'm not satisfied with the Lumintop I can always return it and buy something you suggested.


That is of course the golden question. I have no concrete answer at the moment and this is the first torch I've bought that is using a Luminous SST-40 LED. Only way to know for sure is to do a "run time" test or to look at the data sheet for the SST-40 series, do some math and come up with an approximate time. Run time tests are a PITA to do because you have to watch over the torch and take notes on output while the torch stays on with a fan blowing on it to keep it from over-heating. I have the stuff to do that but it is time consuming. If I were to just do a "Ball Park" estimate I would say maybe if using the 500 lumen setting with a good 3200-3500mAh 18650 cell... about 2 hrs before a major drop in output. At 1000 lumen maybe 50-60 minutes before a 20% drop in output. _( *Keep in mind the E01 is designed to use the larger 21700 cells. A Samsung 50E 21700 cell is listing capacity @ 5000mAh. One of those could easily add another half hour or more of run-time depending on the mode you run the most.) _

At some point I'll do a run time test and post it on the "user review" I'm doing. I just have a lot of stuff on my plate at the moment and don't have the time.


----------



## sandro87 (Oct 20, 2019)

I just received my 14500 cells to use with the Lumintop AA 2.0 and found out that flat-top batteries don't work it.
First of all I didn't know there were two types of these batteries, second was it written somewhere that I needed button-top batteries with this flashlight in the specs?
Is there something I can do to use these batteries with it?


----------



## jrhilado (Sep 8, 2011)

You could buy something similar to this

http://kaidomain.com/S001414-3mm-x-1mm-Magnetic-18650-Battery-Spacers


----------



## sandro87 (Oct 20, 2019)

Are they safe to use?


----------



## jrhilado (Sep 8, 2011)

To be honest, I've only used them once to try them out and they did work without any problem. I guess you just need to make sure place the magnet where the "button" should have been. The link I gave would be coming from Hong Kong, if you live in the US you might do better using Amazon.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

sandro87 said:


> I just received my 14500 cells to use with the Lumintop AA 2.0 and found out that flat-top batteries don't work it.
> First of all I didn't know there were two types of these batteries, second was it written somewhere that I needed button-top batteries with this flashlight in the specs?
> Is there something I can do to use these batteries with it?


That's odd. I've never seen flat top 14500's. The mini-magnets might work, I use them on torches that sometimes don't work with flat tops. The 14500 cells I use ( button topped ) are marketed by Olight. You can buy them on Amazon. You can also buy the mini magnets off of Amazon as well. ...edit...not seeing them on Amazon but can buy other button top 14500's from Battery Junction. Seems they are out of the Olight brand. Don't go with the Fenix ARB's, they are only 1.5 volts. I'd go with the Xtar's which are usually a reliable brand name.


----------

